# H7 vs. H3 (HID Bulbs) Need advice



## Flashanator (Jul 29, 2008)

Say I want to Mod a Costco or Mega Illuminator which uses a H7 HID Bulb. And fit a H3 HID Bulb in the reflector. From my understanding the H3 & H7 are similar. But the H3 is a little shorter. (maybe 1-2mm shorter)





What beam pattern can I expect using H3 in a reflector the size of MI? Still the tight focus of the orig H7?
Or some ugly beam pattern with a black hole in the middle?

any advice is needed. Thanks.......

EDIT: I just had one other question, instead of asking in diff thread, Ill just ask here.

If I got my hands on a 90w Output HID Ballast. Could I rig up a Automotive HID Bulb to it & overdrive it? Or would it explode & be dangerous

Thanks again.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 2, 2008)

I just took apart my Pro's Favorite 17.5mcp and moved the bulb around while it was on, and when I moved it down towards the base of the reflector it gave it a sloppy beam with no hotspot. I don't know if it would be the same with HID bulbs though. I have just found that having the bulb farther out from the base of the reflector gives it a better, more collimated beam.

I could be mistaken, but I don't think the short H3 would give as good a beam as the H7 since the H3's globe would be closer to the reflector base.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 2, 2008)

I suspect with the H3, the beam would be a fraction wider. Could be wrong


Anyone know of H3 to H7 adapters??

As for the second question of overdriving cheapo HID bulbs. I guess thats just not going to work.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 2, 2008)

It would be too low in the reflector Flashanator. If you want to demo the effect, put about three washers between the reflector and the bulb and you'll see the result. These set-up really only have a 1mm margin either way to produce the best beam with a collimated hot spot. One washer can make the difference between a great beam or a poopy one. Bluebeam touched on this effect but it's even worse with HID.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 2, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> It would be too low in the reflector Flashanator. If you want to demo the effect, put about three washers between the reflector and the bulb and you'll see the result. These set-up really only have a 1mm margin either way to produce the best beam with a collimated hot spot. One washer can make the difference between a great beam or a poopy one. Bluebeam touched on this effect but it's even worse with HID.


 
Right. when the bulb was low in the reflector the beam was ugly and looked just like a giant splotchy poorly formed corona with no shape and no hotspot.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 2, 2008)

is my new H3 in H7 socket dream dead????????

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BVH (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm no expert, but I would not care to overdrive a Chinese HID kit bulb with a true 90 Watts. I think you're looking at a disaster. A DL50 HID lamp would be another story. I think it would do just fine.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 2, 2008)

yer too bad the 90w ballasts are too big


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 2, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> is my new H3 in H7 socket dream dead????????
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 
:laughing:You could still try it. My guess is that it would give your light a very wide and floody beam.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 2, 2008)

Prefer to wait from xeray on whether those dl50 bulbs could be pushed at 90w.

Im done with automotive HID, just a turn off.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 2, 2008)

Regarding the overdriving, 90W would be way too much for that bulb but a "50W" ballast driving a Chinese 35W bulb would probably be fine. It would probably buy you another.....um, 500 lumens at 43W actual output.


----------

